# sd card no longer automounting in KDE

## Odysseus

I've got a problem that's recently reared up where my SD cards are no longer auto mounting in KDE. I've looked around the net for a solution but haven't found one, so now I'm here hoping for answers.

First off I don't know what system changes could have made this manifest itself. I'm running ~amd64 and there have been many updates since I last used my SD card(s) in my laptop a couple of months ago. I don't believe that it's kernel related as I've been using the same kernel (pf-sources-3.7.5) since February and as mentioned this issue has only turned up recently.

Not only does the SD card not automount but it refuses to be mounted from konsole either. 

It is recognized and does automount if I insert the card prior to booting up. Then I'm able to use it as I wish, however if I eject it and reinsert it, it is no longer recognised until I reboot with it inserted again.

Very strange. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA

My emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha187 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.7.5-pf x86_64)                                                                                                      

=================================================================                                                                                                                                          

System uname: Linux-3.7.5-pf-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2                                                                                                                 

KiB Mem:     3337744 total,    734696 free                                                                                                                                                                 

KiB Swap:    4200960 total,   4200960 free                                                                                                                                                                 

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Jul 2013 17:45:01 +0000                                                                                                                                                         

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1                                                                                                                                                                            

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45                                                                                                                                                                          

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0                                                                                                                                                                            

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.3.2-r1                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.1                                                                                                                                                                         

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28                                                                                                                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2                                                                                                                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69                                                                                                                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14                                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3                                                                                                                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8                                                                                                                                                                              

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2                                                                                                                                                                            

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4                                                                                                                                                                          

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)                                                                                                                                                         

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17                                                                                                                                                                             

Repositories: gentoo sunrise sabayon my_local_overlay                                                                                                                                                      

Installed sets: @nicefonts, @toolchain, @xorgupdate

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --with-bdeps=y --keep-going --complete-graph --load-average=1.5"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.wetzlmayr.com/ http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://130.59.10.35/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -l1.5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aacplus aacs aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr avahi berkdb bidi bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cvs cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dirac djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif git gphoto2 gtk iconv idn ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 java jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lastfm lcms ldap libass libnotify libsamplerate live lua lzma lzo mad matroska mime mjpeg mms mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses netlink nls nptl nsplugin ntp ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit postproc ppds qalculate qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline samba scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile sox speex spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg symlink taglib tcpd telepathy theora tiff truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vcdx vlm vnc vorbis vpx wavpack wicd wifi wmf wxwidgets x264 xa xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="3.3 2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Not only does the SD card not automount but it refuses to be mounted from konsole either. 

 

any error messages then?

----------

## Odysseus

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Not only does the SD card not automount but it refuses to be mounted from konsole either.  
> 
> any error messages then?

 

Relevant dmesg output : 

```
mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress
```

I would have never noticed this problem because I seldom used any of my SD cards in my laptop, but I've recently began hacking my cell phone (an old HTC HD2) and changed it's crappy default OS from Windows pocket PC 6.5 to Android-4.2.2 Jellybean. After doing so I upgraded my old 2 gig SD card to 32 gigs and put the card in my laptop to copy over a bunch of songs when I noticed the issue.

Neither the 2 gig card, another 8gig card I had laying around, or my new 32gig mounts from KDE unless I boot with it inserted. ...Strange indeed.

----------

## albright

does the card get a node in /dev when you plug it in?

I see by google that many can "solve" this by rmmod and

modprobe r852 and sdhci_pci ... that's no solution but

might provide helpful information

----------

## Odysseus

 *albright wrote:*   

> does the card get a node in /dev when you plug it in?
> 
> I see by google that many can "solve" this by rmmod and
> 
> modprobe r852 and sdhci_pci ... that's no solution but
> ...

 

I saw that in my searches too, but it didn't work for me. In true Gentoo fashion I have long built-in r852 into my kernel. Perhaps it's time for a kernel update and rebuild as a module and see if that changes things. Though I really hate doing so when I find I have one that has been working so well for so long.

----------

